# Top 10 Fav games of all time.



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 19, 2014)

C'mon. don't be shy. give me the list of your top 10 favorite video games of all time. in no order. just give me 10.

why am not giving mine. i have to think about it for a while.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 19, 2014)

Honestly I have no idea anymore.  I've played so many games that I've liked so much in the past 2-3 years that it's very difficult to pick.  I could maybe pick top ten franchises.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 19, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Honestly I have no idea anymore.  I've played so many games that I've liked so much in the past 2-3 years that it's very difficult to pick.  I could maybe pick top ten franchises.



well just give me the ones of the top of your mind. you could pick up any number. franchises. doesn't really matter. this is just to see what kind of games people here like


----------



## Weapon (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll limit one game per series since my list would be heavily dominated by Metal Gear. 

Anyways:

1. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater 
2. The Legend Of Zelda: Majora's Mask
3. BioShock
4. The Last Of Us
5. Red Dead Redemption
6. Fire Emblem [GBA]
7. Silent Hill 2 
8. Baldur's Gate
9. Shadow Of The Colossus 
10. Resident Evil 4

Other great games that I want to mention: Fatal Frame 2, Final Fantasy 1 + 4 and Braid.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 19, 2014)

Me. here we go

 Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
GTA: San andreas
Dark Souls, 1+2
Dishonored
Infamous 2
Red Dead Redemption
Counter Strike, pretty much any version
Sly cooper franchise
Red Alert 2.
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3,4,5. & Uzumaki Chronicles 2
Super Mario Bros, NES.
Wallace and Gromit, Curse of the were rabbit PS2 game
Crash team racing PS1
Area 51, PS2.
Resistance series


well. thats more than 10. list howmanyever you want. yeah thats a word that i just created


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 19, 2014)

ChatraOrChakra said:


> well just give me the ones of the top of your mind. you could pick up any number. franchises. doesn't really matter. this is just to see what kind of games people here like



Ah, I see.

Castlevania (pre David Cox)
Tales of (with Vesperia ps3 being my favorite so far)
Zelda (ALttP+ALBW+MM are my favorites)
FF series (IV, V, VI, VII, IX are favorites)
Dragon Quest VIII
Okami
Bayonetta 1-2
Super Mario Bros (2, 3, World, Yoshi's Island, Galaxy, 3d World)
Paper Mario (64, TTYD)
Diablo 1-2
Starcraft 1
Mario Kart DD
Lufia 2 (SNES, though the DS remake did have some noteworthy tweaks)
XBC
Edit: Forgot Dungeon Keeper 1.

So mostly action/turn-based rpgs, platformers, and adventure/action games.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2014)

Post-count +1


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 19, 2014)

Halo 2
MGS 4
MG:Revengence
Halo 3
Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force 5
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duelist of Roses
Super Smash Brothers 1-4
Command and Conquer: Generals
Maplestory
Metal Wolf Chaos


----------



## Furious George (Nov 19, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I'll limit one game per series since my list would be heavily dominated by Metal Gear.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...



This list is sexy.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 19, 2014)

I just tried and failed miserably.


Furious George said:


> This list is sexy.


I fucking know, right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2014)

Add a  Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction and we have a list.


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 19, 2014)

Solely based on enjoyment factor:

*Spoiler*: _Top 10_ 




World of Warcraft
Counter-Strike Series
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask/Ocarina of Time
Dynasty Warriors 4
Diablo 2
MegaMan Battle Network 2
Warcraft 3
Pokemon Crystal
Shinobi
Starcraft



Most of these are either older games or Blizzard games. I haven't played a lot of the recent games unfortunately; with recent being 2007+ ().


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2014)

*Overall:*

01. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night 
02. Pokemon Gold and Silver
03. Bayonetta 2
04. Bayonetta
05. Devil May Cry 3
06. Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
07. Super Metroid
08. Pokemon Emerald
09. Darkstalkers 3
10. Resident Evil 4

*One per Franchise:*

01. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
02. Pokemon Gold and Silver
03. Bayonetta 2
04. Devil May Cry 3
05. Super Metroid
06. Darkstalkers 3
07. Resident Evil 4
08. Sonic the Hedgehog (16bit)
09. Bioshock Infinite 
10. Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds (Best Zelda game, fuck off)


----------



## Furious George (Nov 19, 2014)

1). Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2). Metal Gear Solid 
3). Super Mario Bros. 3
4). Metroid Prime 
5). Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater 
6). Castlevania: Symphony of The Night 
7). Super Mario Galaxy
8). Shadow of The Colossus 
9). BioShock
10). Half-Life 2

Portal 2, LittleBigPlanet, Final Fantasy IX and RE4 are not far behind.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2014)

Call of Duty
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 3
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Call of Duty: Ghosts

Advanced Warfare just missed the cutoff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Call of Duty
> Call of Duty 2
> Call of Duty 3
> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
> ...



You can't satire breh


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

And Boscov makes fun of my taste in games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Add a  Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction to the list and we have a list.



I have more in common with you than I thought. 

Just a quick question: Why OoE over SotN? And why DMC3 over DMC4?

Pretty sure you hype DMC4 every chance you get.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 20, 2014)

devil may cry 3
super metroid
kingdom hearts 2 final mix
starfox 64
f zero gx
metroid prime
spiderman 2
megaman x (collection )
batman arkham city
banjo kazooie

not in that order


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2014)

>people thinking it's not legitimate

Disgusting.

All of you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >people thinking it's not legitimate
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> All of you.



I would have believed you if you didn't put Ghosts in there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> I have more in common with you than I thought.
> 
> Just a quick question: Why OoE over SotN? And why DMC3 over DMC4?
> 
> Pretty sure you hype DMC4 every chance you get.



SoTN is a bigger game, has more content, more gameplay options, tons of hidden shit and it's basically the only console Metroidvania.

But it's so poorly balanced that the complete lack of any kind of challenge kicks it down a notch for me, I always have to gimp myself considerably if I want to have any sort of fun. OoE is a shorter game but much more balanced and planned out. Plus, the bosses are fucking great.

I pick DMC3 over 4 because even though DMC 4's performance and combat system are absolutely amazing, it's still half a game at the end of the day. Game had a shitty development cycle and it shows. DMC3 is the one action game that does everything right for me. Gameplay, length, replayability, bosses, extra content, music, story, you name it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 20, 2014)

i forgot about honorable mentions

donkey kong country 2 

i loved pokemon emerald/ruby the best

speaking of dmc3 there's a mod where you can style switch c=


----------



## Ziko (Nov 20, 2014)

My personal favorites:

Ultra Street Fighter 4
Super Smash Bros Melee
Counter Strike 1.6
Pokemon Crystal
Kingdom Hearts 2
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
Conkers Bad Fur Day
Donkey Kong Country
Mario Kart 64
Starcraft 2


----------



## Tomasu H. (Nov 20, 2014)

Alien: Isolation
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Batman: Arkham City
Batman: Arkham Origins
Bioshock
Dino Crisis
Dino Crisis 2
Earthbound
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Gears of War 3
Halo: Combat Evolved
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo 4
Mass Effect
Resident Evil 4
Soul Calibur II
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II - The Sith Lords
Tomb Raider
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
I couldn't choose only ten and I won't list them from best to worst because it's too hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SoTN is a bigger game, has more content, more gameplay options, tons of hidden shit and it's basically the only console Metroidvania.
> 
> But it's so poorly balanced that the complete lack of any kind of challenge kicks it down a notch for me, I always have to gimp myself considerably if I want to have any sort of fun. OoE is a shorter game but much more balanced and planned out. Plus, the bosses are fucking great.
> 
> I pick DMC3 over 4 because even though DMC 4's performance and combat system is absolutely amazing, it's still half a game at the end of the day. Game had a shitty development cycle and it shows. DMC3 is the one action game that does everything right for me. Gameplay, length, replayability, bosses, extra content, music, story, you name it.



I see your point about SotN. But I always keep in mind that it was their first try doing a Matroidvania-RPG game. I know it's ridiculous to have sooo many win buttons in the game but I learned to accept it. 

Also, if you wanna count music. SotN takes the cake in that one IMO.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2014)

In no particular order:

Kirby Super Star
Super Metroid
Mega Man X
Super Mario All Stars
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Metal Gear Solid 3
Metal Gear Rising
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Baten Kaitos 2


----------



## Blαck (Nov 20, 2014)

In no particular order;

SSBM
Pokemon Emerald
God Hand
FFX
KH2
MGR
Spiderman WoS
Dead Space
Jak 2
Crash Bandicoot Warped


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't believe that I forgot to list Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. That one is among my favorites as well.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> *Baten Kaitos 2*




Damn, forgot to mention this great series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> I see your point about SotN. But I always keep in mind that it was their first try doing a Matroidvania-RPG game. I know it's ridiculous to have sooo many win buttons in the game but I learned to accept it.
> 
> Also, if you wanna count music. SotN takes the cake in that one IMO.



Well, I think Castlevania has an amazing soundtrack all around but SotN has a more gothic flair to it than usual which is pretty cool.

Oh, yeah. I forgot to mention Shanoa. Shanoa is another big reason why I prefer OoE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I think Castlevania has an amazing soundtrack all around but SotN has a more gothic flair to it than usual which is pretty cool.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I forgot to mention Shanoa. Shanoa is another big reason why I prefer OoE.



Have your played the PSN/Xbox MP Castlevania? That's where it shows how awesome Shanoa is/was. 

She's a fucking cheat 

"LIGHTING, LIGHTNING, LIGHTTTTTININNNNGGG "


----------



## Monna (Nov 21, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Damn, forgot to mention this great series.


In my mind I had narrowed it down between Baten Kaitos and Tales of Symphonia for an rpg title. I went with Baten Kaitos because those games are just so beautiful with their amazing soundtracks and atmosphere


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 21, 2014)

While we're on the subject of Castlevania, I've been thinking about picking up Harmony of Despair.  What are people's opinions on that game? Worth picking up?



Deathbringerpt said:


> SoTN is a bigger game, has more content, more gameplay options, tons of hidden shit and it's basically the only console Metroidvania.
> 
> But it's so poorly balanced that the complete lack of any kind of challenge kicks it down a notch for me, I always have to gimp myself considerably if I want to have any sort of fun



I actually approve of that kind of difficulty; self-imposed challenges rather than having something be tooth-grindingly difficult to the point where only the most skilled gamers can get through it.  It also lets you customize your play-style more.
That said, SotN really could have benefited from something like the Tales of grade shop, with options to increase enemy damage output, have tougher enemy placement, etc...




Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I think Castlevania has an amazing soundtrack all around but SotN has a more gothic flair to it than usual which is pretty cool.



SotN was a bit more subdued/and had generally slower tempos in its OST. Though imo, each OST is slightly different in tone.  Dissonance is the most obvious example.  The composition in that game is rather trippy.
I tend to listen to the LoI, CoD, and PoR OSTs the most, though.




Khris said:


> Have your played the PSN/Xbox MP Castlevania? That's where it shows how awesome Shanoa is/was.
> 
> She's a fucking cheat
> 
> "LIGHTING, LIGHTNING, LIGHTTTTTININNNNGGG "



Shanoa is such a fucking badass... actually that applies to most Castlevania characters, and they pull it off without having to be total assholes about it.
Wasn't her move-set actually nerfed a bit in HoD even though Soma basically got all his powers?


----------



## Xcoyote (Nov 27, 2014)

HL2
Baldur's Gate 2
Planescape: Torment
Unreal Tournament 2004
Dota 2
Starcraft : Broodwar
Super Smash Bros Melee
Banzo-Kazooie
Portal 2
GTA Vice City


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> In no particular order;
> 
> SSBM
> Pokemon Emerald
> ...



It pains me to see Jak 2 on your list. PAINS ME.
(one of my top 3 least favorite games.) I HATE IT. IT CAUSED ME SO MUCH PAIN AND AGONY


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

Xcoyote said:


> HL2
> Baldur's Gate 2
> Planescape: Torment
> Unreal Tournament 2004
> ...




good list mane.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >people thinking it's not legitimate
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> All of you.



that headcrab must really itch huh?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Halo 2
> MGS 4
> MG:Revengence
> Halo 3
> ...




I think this is the first time I've seen someone on this board mention Metal Wolf Chaos.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 29, 2014)

It is the patriotic game I've ever played that was created by the Japanese. 

I got to play it at a Convention at San Antonio. Had to buy it for 150 dollars.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 29, 2014)

FUCK TEH RULES

0,5 - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Battlezone(98, RoBD and Combat Commander) Series



1- Quake Series
2- Doom Series
3- Mechwarrior Series
4- Fallout Series
5- The Elder Scrolls Series
6- Dawn of War Series
7- Half Life Series
8- Super Mario World
9- Warhammer 40k: Final Liberation
10- Age of Empires II


----------



## Gin (Nov 29, 2014)

Ocarina of Time (N64)
A Link To The Past (SNes)
Red Dead Redemption (PS3)
Portal 2 (PS3)
Dark Souls (PS3)
Blast Corps (N64)
Donkey Kong Country 2 (SNes)
Uncharted 2 (PS3)
Resident Evil 4 (GameCube)
F-Zero GX (GameCube)

no order, and I might have forgotten a couple


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2014)

I have no fucking idea anymore...

Random order, based on enjoyment and feels:
*1. Freespace 2*
2. Descent
3. Dead Space 2
4. Alan Wake
*5. Transistor*
*6. Dark Souls*
7. Metro 2033+Last Light (yes I'm cheating here)
8. Haegemony: Legions of Iron
9. Darkness 2
*10. Jedi Outcast*

But there are 40 other games I'd love to put on that list as well. When you've played over 500 games, "10" isn't enoguh anymore. Bolded are titles that I'm sure will never leave the list. 

This would be easier if I could do categories...

//HbS


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 29, 2014)

Total War series
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Age of Empires 1&2
Warcraft 3
Unreal Tournament
Heroes of Might and Magic III
GTA: San Andreas
Company of Heroes
Pok?mon (Red/Yellow)
Minecraft


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I have no fucking idea anymore...
> 
> Random order, based on enjoyment and feels:
> *1. Freespace 2*
> ...



replace metro with fallout series, and you will be forgiven for such Heresy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2014)

no.

//HbS


----------



## Weapon (Nov 29, 2014)

Hisοka said:


> Ocarina of Time (N64)
> A Link To The Past (SNes)
> Red Dead Redemption (PS3)
> Portal 2 (PS3)
> ...



This is a good list, RDR best RockStar game. I remember mindlessly playing a lot of Blast Corps also.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 5, 2014)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
GTA: San andreas
Dark Souls, 1+2
Dishonored
Infamous 2
Red Dead Redemption
Counter Strike, pretty much any version
Sly cooper franchise
Red Alert 2.
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3,4,5. & Uzumaki Chronicles 2
Super Mario Bros, NES.
Wallace and Gromit, Curse of the were rabbit PS2 game
Crash team racing PS1
Area 51, PS2.
Resistance series


----------



## scerpers (Dec 7, 2014)

deus ex
vampire the masquerade bloodlines
morrowind
onimusha 2
fire emblem path of radiance 
isaac rebirth
nethack
civ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



3



shin megami tensei: strange journey
killing floor


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 8, 2014)

Tales
Seiken Densetsu
Final Fantasy
Star Ocean
Crash Bandicoot
Grandia
Chrono
Monster Hunter
Persona
Harvest Moon
Atelier
Legend Of Heroes
God Eater
Ys
Fire Emblem
Romancing SaGa


Fuck the rules.


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 17, 2014)

Most of these I haven't played in years...wonder what I'd think of them now.

Criteria: fun/feels/replay value/only 1 per series

LoZ: Ocarina of Time (N64)
Banjo Kazooie (N64)
Goldeneye (N64)
Tales of Symphonia (GCN)
Resident Evil 2 or REmake (PS/GCN)
Persona 4 (PS2)
Suikoden 3 ((sorry 5 I love you baby...))(PS2)
StarCraft (PC)
Phantasy Star Online (DC)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3/Sonic and Knuckles (Genesis)

Honorable mentions: 
Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2; Super Mario Bros 3; Super Mario RPG; Chrono Trigger; 999; Megaman X; Okami; Metroid Prime; Phantasy Star IV; Fallout New Vegas; Wild Arms 3; Perfect Dark; Legend of Legaia; Eternal Darkness; Super Smash Bros Melee; Dragon Quest VIII; Grandia II; Timesplitters 2 and Future Perfect; Skys of Arcadia; Persona 3; SMT Devil Survivor 1 and 2; Super Mario World Yoshi's Island; Radiant Historia; Parasite Eve 1; FF7; Megaman Legends; Pokemon R/B; Disgaea 1; Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes; Conker's BFD; Jet Force Gemini; Star Fox 64; Mario 64; Fire Emblem Awakening; LoZ Wind Waker; LoZ Link's Awakening; LoZ A Link to the Past...

oh my god I'm old


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Budokai 3
2. Skyrim
3. GTA IV
4. Red Dead Redemption
5. Banjo Tooie
6. Pokemon Soul Silver
7. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
8. Bioshock
9. The Last Of Us
10. Yume Nikki


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

Kind of hard to choose so I'll just have my top 5 of all time 

1. Half-Life
2. StarCraft
3. AvP 2
4. Stubbs The Zombie
5. GTA San Andreas


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 3, 2015)

In no particular order, because I couldn't possibly order them:

Shadow of the Colossus
Kingdom Hearts
Pokemon SoulSilver Version
Dead Space 2
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Assassin's Creed (series)
Batman: Arkham (series)
Resident Evil 4
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2015)

No particular order for mines as well.

- Persona 4: Golden (VITA)

- Shadow of Mordor (PS4)

- Goldeneye (N64)

- 007: Nightfire (GC)

- Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (360)

- MVP Baseball 2005 (GC)

- Advance Wars Series (GBA/DS)

- Fallout 3 (360)

- Warcraft III (PC)

- Pokemon Gold (GBC)


----------



## shit (Jan 3, 2015)

Earthbound 
chrono trigger 
ff7
tmnt tournament fighters snes
suikoden
suikoden 2
breath of fire 2
elder scrolls skyrim 
starfox 64
Metal gear solid


----------



## Imagine (Jan 3, 2015)

Sly Cooper 3
Jak 3
Zelda Ocarina of Time & Wind Waker
Devil May Cry 3
Bayonetta 2
Halo 3
Batman: Arkham City
Street Fighter (no specific version)
Guilty Gear (no specific version)
GTA: San Andreas


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid (series)
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
Batman: Arkham City
Fire Emblem: The Blazing Sword
Chrono Trigger
Dragonball Budokai 3 
Sonic Adventure (series)
MvC 3/Ultimate
Mortal Kombat X
GTA IV


----------



## Weapon (Jan 3, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> I'll limit one game per series since my list would be heavily dominated by Metal Gear.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...



List w/o one game per series restriction.

1. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
2. Metal Gear Solid
3. Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons Of Libery
4. The Legend Of Zelda: Majora's Mask
5. Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes
6. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots
7. The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past
8. BioShock
9. The Legend Of Zelda: The Minish Cap
10. Metal Gear Solid: Peacewalker


----------



## Imagine (Jan 3, 2015)

Like Metal Gear?


----------



## Weapon (Jan 3, 2015)

It's alright I guess


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 3, 2015)

Final Fantasy VI
Earthbound
The Elder Scrolls
Fire Emblem
Dark Souls
Yoshi's Island
Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest


----------



## Clowe (Jan 12, 2015)

In no particular order because i really can't, except for number 1, I'm pretty sure of my number 1.

- Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
- Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence (never played Snake Eater, but i heard subsistence is the superior version anyway)
- The Legend of Zelda: OoT
- Mario 64
- Final Fantasy X
- Persona 4
- Devil May Cry 3
- Resident Evil 4
- Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

1. Shadow of the Colossus

GTA San Andreas and Half Life 2 as honorable mentions.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm a PC Gamer and a little spent playing console games on emulator

1. Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven
2. Bioshock
3. Half Life
4. Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction
5. Fable: The Lost Chapters 
6. Portal
7. Left 4 Dead
8. StarCraft: Brood War
9. Age of Empires 2
10. Red Alert 2
10. Rollercoaster Tycoon 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

>Rollercoaster Tycoon 2

Really good pick bruv


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 15, 2015)

1. Final Fantasy VII
2. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
3. Chrono Trigger
4. Pok?mon: HeartGold Version
5. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
6. Final Fantasy VI
7. Final Fantasy IX
8. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
9. Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
10. Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection (original game + The After Years)

This list makes it seem like I only play a few series, but I do play more than just Final Fantasy and Zelda. I just need a longer list to illustrate this fact.


----------



## nejigeorgia (Mar 16, 2015)

Assassin's Creed
GTA
Counter-strike

Minecraft
Dota
Call of Duty
Farcry
Cossacks 2
Halo 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 16, 2015)

Per series, no order:


Resident Evil
Assassins Creed 2
Devil may Cry 3
Final Fantasy XII
Evony
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Tekken 5
Dino Crisis
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Batman Arkham City


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 20, 2015)

Banjo Kazooie/Tooie
Halo 3
Lego Rock Raiders
Star Wars Jedi outcast 2
World Of WarCraft
Starcraft 2
Mass effect 2
Star Wars Rogue Squadron 1
Carnivores 2
Jack and Daxter 3


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 20, 2015)

Final Fantasy IX
Killer Instinct (Arcade one)
Alan Wake
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country 2
Persona 4
Persona 3
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Red Dead Redemption
Smash Bros.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 20, 2015)

Orge battle 64
Phantom crash
Shenmue 2
Pokemon red
Republic commando
Fire emblem
Jade empire
Halo 2
Warcraft 3
Starwars battlefront


The lack of shenmue in this thread makes me want to vomit


----------



## Brian Tezuka (Mar 23, 2015)

Devil May Cry 4
Metroid Prime
Metal Gear Solid 3
Resident Evil 4
Halo Reach
Sonic 3 and Knuckles
Kid Icarus Uprising
Super Smash Bros Melee
Dark Souls
Doom 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 23, 2015)

Brian da necro master strikes again!


----------



## Gonder (Mar 24, 2015)

1)  Shadow of colossus ps2 
2)  Metal gear solid snake eater ps2 
3 ) Counter strike source  pc 
4)  Metal gear soild  ps1 
5)  Resident evil 4  ps2 
6) Red dead redemption ps3
7) Dragon Age: Origins
8) Grand Theft Auto San Andreas ps2
9)  Pokemon blue Gameboy 
10) Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time ps2


----------



## James (Mar 24, 2015)

Favourites? Eh.

Super Metroid
A Link to the Past
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 4
Final Fantasy VII
Mass Effect 2
Super Mario World
Super Mario Galaxy
Zero Escape 2: Virtue's Last Reward
GTA: Vice City

It's probably this. Honestly, I'm tempted to drop Resident Evil 2 and pop in something else like A Link Between Worlds, Faster Than Light or something else I love the shit out of. RE2 when I was a teen though was a game I knew like the back of my hand. I couldn't get enough of replaying it.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



no order, but I included the titles that have had the biggest impact on my life and always made my days better

shadow of the colossus: personal favourite, poignant, tragic, beautiful, wide world, melancholic masterpiece, I will always cherish it

dark souls series: thoughtful and profound artistc masterpiece of an rpg, everything from the lore, the narrative, the distant and wistful atmosphere and world, the dystopia and haunting beauty can't be put into words. from the armour descriptions, scenic locations, feeling of forlorn and detached environments, the lost world and architecture, tales of fallen bravery and tragedy in so many dimensions, loyalty, echoes and solace, list goes on, it is like poetry in motion. bloodborne will be great.

metal gear solid 4: so many memories of this cinematic gem, the depressing atmosphere, raging raven, liquid, old snake, and mantis plus raiden.

mirror's edge: loved the skyline, parkour, soundtrack and the vibes of the game. the environments and geometry is so nice.

prince of persia: my childhood, I adore this franchise. my father used to watch me play it when I was young and he was around. got me into Arab culture as well.

God of war: the 2nd game was one I spent playing over and over on the ps2. made me develop a further love and intrigue of Greek mythology. every level and boss fight was so memorable, and the score was so powerful. I'll never forget pandora's temple, the colossus boss fight, the grandness and danger of the island of fate, and the violent, unabashed nature of the series.

Zelda: words can't describe my affinity for these games and awesome characters. I cannot wait to see more of the new title. The open world gameplay and picturesque environments have a special place in my heart.

Journey: in the words of an amazing person, one of the best friendship games ever. the fabric and texture of the game is like a moving painting. 

Bioshock Infinite: a visually stunning, dark, and fantastical game with an amazing backdrop and the dangerous but unbelievably charming Sky City of Columbia, a vista of beautiful neoclassical architecture and 20th century American culture. Suspenseful, thrilling, and a interesting storyline of indoctrination and violence.

Mass Effect: played all 3 on my first PS3 and is my absolute favourite sci do title. when I'm in the mood for an rpg experience with sci fi elements and space exploration I used to pop this in all the time. me2 revolutionised gaming for me, and me3 was massive. omega, the citadel, ilium, the ship itself, and so many other locations along with an endearing cast of characters make this a lasting experience for me. 

Arkham city: can't wait for Arkham knight and actually enjoyed arkham origins with its amazing voice work, soundtrack, and tantalising wintry atmosphere of Christmas' blizzard hovering over the Gotham City skyline horizon. But AC was a game bought for me when I was down. started playing it and just felt so immersed with with the villains, batman and robin, the story and twists, and above all, the advanced tech plus the industrial setting of the game.

Bayonetta: stylish, artistic, bold, and a dazzling hack and slash adventure, both 1 & 2 are visual gems. the environmental design of both Vigrid and Paradiso, along with the dissonance and Echo like piano osts, plus the flamboyance and the glitzy ballots are great. The art direction, action elements and design of the angels and their introduction boxes are enchanting.

Skyrim: at the time, it was the most immersive experience for me, from wandering in the wilderness , hunting and travelling from city to city, collecting books and scrolls, potions and weapons, everything is beautiful, from the map itself to the amount of detail of houses and grass, just a game you can get so lost in.

basically those are my favourites, I'm sure I have more like dmc, tomb raider, uncharted, and older titles. basically just prefer scenic, artistic, innovative, well designed titles that appeal to me more, games that captivate me.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 28, 2015)

A lot of these games are not exactly considered the best in their respective franchises but they are my personal favorites because of what they meant for me at the time I played them. I've even bought rare copies of castlevania and ogre battle games on ebay but the ones I played first on GBA will always be my favorites. 

Some of these games are pretty old but it's not purely nostalgia, all of these games I play regularly, at least every few years I'd start them up to give them a go. Also put up some more semi-new games that just kinda rekindled my joy of playing video games in general, like dragon's dogma, which are just plain fun or just really grabbed me like games used to when I was much younger.

LoZ: Ocarina of Time (undisputed nr 1 for me, everything about this game is magical to me)
Star Fox 64
Tactics Ogre TkoL
Castlevania CotM
Tetris (GB version)
Dark Souls
Final Fantasy Adventure (basically secret of mana for GB)
Battlefield 4 (FU I also like unpretentious next gen games)
Mass effect 2
Dragon's Dogma


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

Everything Matsuno made. Exactly 10 games if we don't count mobile shit.

Why Matsuno, why


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 28, 2015)

Heroes of Might and Magic III

Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
GTA: San Andreas

Civilizations V
Operation Flashpoint
GTA V
Battlefield 1942
Spore
Pokemon Soulsilver
Trackmania Sunrise


----------

